# Looking for a cbfm buddy. I'm day 6



## Maxie

8th month ttc, 1st month on cbfm, day 6 today, first stick. Low.

Anyone else similar? Would like a buddy


----------



## Maxie

Hmmm, take that as a no then? Incase anyone has any advice:
Day 10 now and still on a low. Thought I O on day 14-16, so was kind of expecting highs already. Or is it 3 days of highs then a peak usually? In which case I'd expect a high tomorrow?
I used to think I was fertile this time of the month, this machine is useful! Well, as long as I get more than lows at some point!


----------



## 291

No idea, but I should get my monitor next week, not sure that it has any sticks yet, so if not will be another 2 weeks at least till I can get some.


----------



## DSemcho

What is CBFM?


----------



## SeeingDouble

I am getting one at the end of this month if I don't get a BFP first! So, I would love to hear your experiences with them, can I buddy up, too? 

DSemcho: It's the ClearBlue Easy Fertility Monitor, a digital computer type thing that reads LH and estrogen to better chart your surges and predict your fertile days.


----------



## Maxie

291 said:


> No idea, but I should get my monitor next week, not sure that it has any sticks yet, so if not will be another 2 weeks at least till I can get some.

You have to start using it in the first 5 days of a new cycle, so hopefully you can get your sticks in time x


----------



## Maxie

SeeingDouble said:


> I am getting one at the end of this month if I don't get a BFP first! So, I would love to hear your experiences with them, can I buddy up, too?
> 
> DSemcho: It's the ClearBlue Easy Fertility Monitor, a digital computer type thing that reads LH and estrogen to better chart your surges and predict your fertile days.

Sounds good, I'll let you know how I get on. How long have you been trying for your third? Twins too? Would love twins!


----------



## MMW430

I can't remember how many cycles I've been using CBFM. This is probably my 4th. Maybe 5th.

Generally, it gives me 3 days of high, and then two days of peak, followed by one day of high. Last cycle it went right from low to peak. This cycle, I had 4 high days, followed by the first peak today.

After you get the monitor, it takes a few months for it to "get to know" you. So, don't be discouraged if you don't get peaks like you want to. I've gotten peaks every month though. The first month I had a TON of highs before the peaks.

Also, generally you use 10 sticks a cycle. If your peak hasn't happened within those 10 days, you'll be using 20 sticks that cycle.


----------



## Maxie

MMW430 said:


> I can't remember how many cycles I've been using CBFM. This is probably my 4th. Maybe 5th.
> 
> Generally, it gives me 3 days of high, and then two days of peak, followed by one day of high. Last cycle it went right from low to peak. This cycle, I had 4 high days, followed by the first peak today.
> 
> After you get the monitor, it takes a few months for it to "get to know" you. So, don't be discouraged if you don't get peaks like you want to. I've gotten peaks every month though. The first month I had a TON of highs before the peaks.
> 
> Also, generally you use 10 sticks a cycle. If your peak hasn't happened within those 10 days, you'll be using 20 sticks that cycle.

Thank you, very helpful. Good to hear from someone who's using it! Good luck this cycle! I've heard the cbfm gives good odds!!


----------



## MMW430

Maxie said:


> MMW430 said:
> 
> 
> I can't remember how many cycles I've been using CBFM. This is probably my 4th. Maybe 5th.
> 
> Generally, it gives me 3 days of high, and then two days of peak, followed by one day of high. Last cycle it went right from low to peak. This cycle, I had 4 high days, followed by the first peak today.
> 
> After you get the monitor, it takes a few months for it to "get to know" you. So, don't be discouraged if you don't get peaks like you want to. I've gotten peaks every month though. The first month I had a TON of highs before the peaks.
> 
> Also, generally you use 10 sticks a cycle. If your peak hasn't happened within those 10 days, you'll be using 20 sticks that cycle.
> 
> Thank you, very helpful. Good to hear from someone who's using it! Good luck this cycle! I've heard the cbfm gives good odds!!Click to expand...

It definitely takes the guess work out of things!


----------



## SeeingDouble

Maxie said:


> SeeingDouble said:
> 
> 
> I am getting one at the end of this month if I don't get a BFP first! So, I would love to hear your experiences with them, can I buddy up, too?
> 
> DSemcho: It's the ClearBlue Easy Fertility Monitor, a digital computer type thing that reads LH and estrogen to better chart your surges and predict your fertile days.
> 
> Sounds good, I'll let you know how I get on. How long have you been trying for your third? Twins too? Would love twins!Click to expand...

We are in our second cycle of actually trying. DH and I got married in October, this will be his first child. I tease him that he might end up with twins, and I'd love to see the look on his face then! How long have you been TTC?


----------



## Maxie

About 8 months I think, although a lot of that was actually ntnp. 
Day 12 now on cbfm and still low, starting to worry if I'm doing it right! Lol,
Would definitely thought I'd be high or peaking in next couple of days...
Guess that's what the machine is for!


----------



## fxforbabyb

Hi Maxie,

I just started using the cbfm this month after doing some research on it. I got two bars on day 8 and did not hit three bars until today (day 19). I also was starting to wonder if I would ever see three bars... so frustrating!! Hopefully this month will turn into my :bfp: as this will be 13 months of TTC.


----------



## Maxie

Good luck! Day 13, got my first high! Whoop! Can't imagine how excited I'll be if I get a peak this month! I've heard good things so am keeping positive! 
I used to just use calendar days, would've thought I'd have peaked by now normally, what do I know eh? Guess that's what it's for!


----------



## kate_live

Hello Ladies, would love to join this will also be my first month using the cbfm. I am on cd 2 today. Mine is second hand and therefore the instruction booklet is missing, would love to ask some questions! What day do I start on? And I think that my cycle is quite short (around 25 days) does this make any difference?
Looking forward to some increased chances and luck! Fx'd for all of you! :)


----------



## MMW430

www.clearblueeasy.com/pdfs/clearblue-easy-fertility-monitor-pdf.php

That's the instruction manual.


----------



## Maxie

Yep the manual should explain it all. Ask away though, might not be able to help but worth a try!


----------



## SeeingDouble

kate_live said:


> Hello Ladies, would love to join this will also be my first month using the cbfm. I am on cd 2 today. Mine is second hand and therefore the instruction booklet is missing, would love to ask some questions! What day do I start on? And I think that my cycle is quite short (around 25 days) does this make any difference?
> Looking forward to some increased chances and luck! Fx'd for all of you! :)

Kate,

My cycle is short as well (avg 24 days) and from what I have seen with my BBT, I O on cd 11 or so. So, I plan on testing with the CBFM starting on day 4, which is still AF for me. 

I can't wait to see how it works for all of you!! I've been really sick this weekend, so we haven't BDed at all. I should ovulated today or tomorrow, but overall I am thinking this will not be our month. So, definitely looking forward to the CBFM next month!


----------



## Kay07

I'm on cd 3 so waiting to test, been ttc for 8 long months! Hoping the monitor helps me get my bfp!!


----------



## kate_live

Thank you! I will have a read of that, then if I'm still stuck will pick your brains!


----------



## kate_live

Good luck Kay got my fx`d for you! Hope you've got your BFP, will give the rest of us some hope!!


----------



## 291

CD5 and got it set up this morning. Sticks should arrive any day now :)
I used an digital OV stick to reset the monitor.
I will use them if needed till my actual sticks get here, they are a 30 pack from amazon.


----------



## SeeingDouble

How's it going, ladies? My monitor will be here soon, I'm actually looking forward to AF so I can get started!! Anyone gotten a Peak reading yet? I'm really hoping to see some BFPs with this thread!!!


----------



## Maxie

Hi, day 20 and still high, looks like I won't be getting a peak this month :(


----------



## 291

What day does it first ask you to test?


----------



## katiekat7

Hi maxie, I use the CBFM and I don't get my peaks until around day 22-26, so don't lose hope yet :) my first month I was the same as you and I had a ton of highs but that's just the monitor getting to know you. It now doesn't ask for its first stick until later in my cycle and I get 5 days of high before my peak. Hope this helps :) xxx


----------



## Maxie

Definitely helps, thanks.
Day 21 - and I got my first peak! Very pleased and surprised, I thought I was about 5 dpo, so all these previous months we've mistimed!!
Fingers crossed for some cbfm first month luck !!


----------



## welshgem

Hi ladies, been a while since I was last here but feeling a bit more invigorated now I've got myself a cbfm. This is my first cycle using the cbfm and it's Day 6 today for me so first day testing. 

I have a question - do you prefer to dip or hold the stick mid-stream :blush: and is one way better than the other?


----------



## Maxie

I hold mid stream, I find it easier.
Good luck!!


----------



## fxforbabyb

I do the same as Maxie, no issues at all


----------



## Maxie

291 said:


> What day does it first ask you to test?

Day 6 usually, after a few cycles I think it changes as it gets used to your cycle


----------



## 291

Dang! I get up I sit on the loo and pee, then think OMG I didn't check the monitor!
CD 7 and I've forgot to turn it on since the morning of day 5.
Will it matter?


----------



## Maxie

291 said:


> Dang! I get up I sit on the loo and pee, then think OMG I didn't check the monitor!
> CD 7 and I've forgot to turn it on since the morning of day 5.
> Will it matter?

I think if this is your first month it shouldn't make much difference, unless you o'd early as you'd have missed your peak. You should be ok. In future months it just means the monitor can't get to know you properly.
I put the monitor and stick on the loo seat when I go to bed, so I have to move it to pee and therefore remember!


----------



## Maxie

Second peak day! Think I should expect a high tomorrow, then lows. Is that right? When do you guys bd? We've been every 2 or 3 days on high, then every peak, then I think the high after the peak, just incase?


----------



## janeydee

Hiii Can i join your thread please ladies? 

We used the monitor when we were trying for our DS, we got caught in the 
1st month and are hoping that we'll get the same result this time around. 

We have the monitor as I say but are currently waiting for the test strips to arrive (due tomorrow). 
Im currently on CD11. 
Am I ok to start using it mid cycle or would you say im best waiting until the next?
Came off the pill last month, had a withdrawal and a period a few weeks later so unsure of my cycle length.


What do u think? x


----------



## welshgem

Hi Janeydee, 
I've only just started using my cbfm so maybe someone could let you know for sure but I would have thought its best to wait until your next period as you could potentially miss your peak days by the time your sticks arrive and then you'd be wasting them? 
x


----------



## Maxie

Hi janeydee,
Guess it depends how impatient you are! You could set it for day 5, but you'd still be a week out, and welshgems right, you could miss your peak. Also it could affect the future months and when it starts asking you for sticks.
If you can't wait, I'd set it for day 5 as soon as you can, think it'll ask for sticks on its day 6, if you don't get lucky in this month, fully reset the machine before starting next month. It won't remember your half month then.


----------



## janeydee

I think you're right girlies and ill be best waiting until the next cycle starts.
Although I have everything crossed that we wont need it... x


----------



## janeydee

Im just thinking cd5 i'd more than likely still be on my period, is that right? or does it class CD1 as the day you finish your period?


----------



## Maxie

Cd1 is the first morning after your period starts, so might be the same day or the day after, depending on time of day.yep day 5 could still be period depending on cycle length. Think the cbfm tests for pretty much every none period day to begin with


----------



## 291

Second test request (bar CD6 as I missed it), was CD 9. Low.


----------



## Maxie

I'm day 24 and back down to low after two peaks n a high. So I think I'm 3dpo, two week wait :(


----------



## welshgem

Hi ladies, 

CD9 for me today and I had a high yesterday & today. So far the cbfm is running in line with the fertility app I have which, in a way, is disappointing for me because we always bd during this time anyway. I was at least hoping that the reason I hadn't got pg yet was because I'd got my timing wrong.


----------



## Maxie

welshgem said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> CD9 for me today and I had a high yesterday & today. So far the cbfm is running in line with the fertility app I have which, in a way, is disappointing for me because we always bd during this time anyway. I was at least hoping that the reason I hadn't got pg yet was because I'd got my timing wrong.

It still could be! I thought I o'd around cd16, had highs for about a week round then. Didn't peak til day 21! Thinking back over last months I don't thin we bd'd around that time. Don't give up yet


----------



## fxforbabyb

welshgem said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> CD9 for me today and I had a high yesterday & today. So far the cbfm is running in line with the fertility app I have which, in a way, is disappointing for me because we always bd during this time anyway. I was at least hoping that the reason I hadn't got pg yet was because I'd got my timing wrong.

I was the same as you, but I didnt hit peak until CD19-20. My timing from previous months was all wrong, but at least I know now. Hopefully its the same for you:thumbup:


----------



## 291

CD10 another test this am, low.
I ov around day 17-20, so hopefully it wont ask me to test every day till then.


----------



## welshgem

Maxie said:


> welshgem said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> CD9 for me today and I had a high yesterday & today. So far the cbfm is running in line with the fertility app I have which, in a way, is disappointing for me because we always bd during this time anyway. I was at least hoping that the reason I hadn't got pg yet was because I'd got my timing wrong.
> 
> It still could be! I thought I o'd around cd16, had highs for about a week round then. Didn't peak til day 21! Thinking back over last months I don't thin we bd'd around that time. Don't give up yetClick to expand...




fxforbabyb said:


> welshgem said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> CD9 for me today and I had a high yesterday & today. So far the cbfm is running in line with the fertility app I have which, in a way, is disappointing for me because we always bd during this time anyway. I was at least hoping that the reason I hadn't got pg yet was because I'd got my timing wrong.
> 
> I was the same as you, but I didnt hit peak until CD19-20. My timing from previous months was all wrong, but at least I know now. Hopefully its the same for you:thumbup:Click to expand...

:thumbup: thanks both! Yes, hopefully my timing is slightly out. Another high today and according to the app I would expect to ov around CD13 so we'll see.


----------



## welshgem

291 said:


> CD10 another test this am, low.
> I ov around day 17-20, so hopefully it wont ask me to test every day till then.

I'm also on CD10 today! Unfortunately I think the cbfm will ask you to test everyday otherwise it could miss your peak. x


----------



## Maxie

Yep every day til you peak. If u peak within first 10 tests, I think it stops asking you after 10 tests. If not, it'll ask every day for 20 days!


----------



## SeeingDouble

Well, I've got my monitor, AF is due today, and I'm ready to rock and roll towards a BFP!! I (like you all) am hoping to find that I've been miscalculating or something. I didn't temp this month because I had a fever the week I was set to O, and was on pain medication. So, I don't even have any useful data to use! But I *think* I O around CD10/11. My cycles are 23-24 days long, but I am a little worried because the monitor doesn't ask you to start testing until day 6, and I will O a few days after that. Will it ask me to test every day after day 6? Or will it wait until day 9,, as one PP mentioned? So anxious!!! HELP!


----------



## Maxie

Every day from cd6 until you peak, it'll start asking later in later months if you peak late, but you should be ok. Good luck!


----------



## fxforbabyb

Af showed up this morning. Off to cycle 2 with the monitor. Fx for all u ladies. Think I'm going to be sad today and get back on the band wagon tomorrow.


----------



## SeeingDouble

fxforbabyb said:


> Af showed up this morning. Off to cycle 2 with the monitor. Fx for all u ladies. Think I'm going to be sad today and get back on the band wagon tomorrow.

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Sorry to hear that, honey!! FXed that this is our month, and we can be bump buddies!!! Have a :wine: and take it easy this week!


----------



## mmlovepink

Hi ladies, hope I can join in!
I've been using CBFM since early last year. I usually OV around CD 14/15, but this cycle I O'd around CD 16/17. I'm now on CD 18 (1dpo), hopefully this cycle goes well. I only BD last Tuesday, Friday & Saturday, so we'll see. I've been hearing some negative things about CBFM by people who are using OPKs/ temping too. They say they get readings on OPKs first then a peak on CBFM a couple of days later. It's been stressing me out but hopefully it's not the same for everyone.

How's everyone getting on with the monitor? If you have any questions, feel free to ask. I'm so used to using CBFM every month now lol x


----------



## welshgem

Hi ladies, 
I got my first peak this morning on CD12! Shame I'm full up with a cold and OH doesn't look too keen on getting close to me!! :dohh:

We've been slacking on the BD front this cycle anyway and have only managed to BD once during my high readings. I was planning on doing it every other day but then I had terrible migraines two nights in a row and then came down with this cold! :growlmad: hopefully I manage to seduce OH tonight!! :winkwink:


----------



## Maxie

Good luck welshgem!! You'll get another peak tomorrow so don't worry if you don't bd, you'll get another chance!


----------



## welshgem

Maxie said:


> Good luck welshgem!! You'll get another peak tomorrow so don't worry if you don't bd, you'll get another chance!

Thanks Maxie! I've told my OH we're doing the deed whether he likes it or not :laugh2: He says I'm so romantic :haha:

Does this mean I can stop using new sticks now or should I keep POAS until it tells me to stop as it's my first cycle using the cbfm? Also I assume tomorrow counts as 1dpo now?


----------



## 291

CD 13, did not test today, ov likely between cd 17-20 so will test daily from tomorrow.
Temps seem strange, staying low and steady.


----------



## Maxie

Welshgem. I tested every day it asked, but I've heard of people using old sticks. It might ask you every day til 20 sticks! Yes I counted my second peak as 1dpo, think you'll get one high after then back to lows. Mine doesn't ask for sticks now.


----------



## Maxie

291 - I'm not very good with temps, sorry! Sounds like a plan on the testing front tho!


----------



## 291

Maxie said:


> 291 - I'm not very good with temps, sorry! Sounds like a plan on the testing front tho!

I don't want to use 20 tests lol.

I tested today CD 14, low. Slight rise in temp. :shrug:


----------



## Maxie

Lol, I'm quite irregular so wanted to cover all basis, fingers crossed for your peak soon


----------



## JasperGold

Hey everyone, this is my first post ever! I am on cycle day 6 on our 7th month ttc. This is our first month using CBFM and I'm hoping it will help. I have short enough cycles. Last one was 24 which is average for me. Have started seven seas trying for a baby and I'm hoping they will lengthen my cycles by a couple of days. 
Good luck to everyone and hopefully we will see some bfp's soon.


----------



## Maxie

JasperGold said:


> Hey everyone, this is my first post ever! I am on cycle day 6 on our 7th month ttc. This is our first month using CBFM and I'm hoping it will help. I have short enough cycles. Last one was 24 which is average for me. Have started seven seas trying for a baby and I'm hoping they will lengthen my cycles by a couple of days.
> Good luck to everyone and hopefully we will see some bfp's soon.

You situation sounds so similar to mine! Good luck with the monitor, I've really liked it so far, just fingers crossed it works!


----------



## 291

Cd 15, still low.
OV due around CD 20

Should I be getting highs any time soon?


----------



## Maxie

I've heard of people going from lows to peaks with no highs! Or having loads of highs, think a lot of people have lows, 3 highs, 2 peaks, 1 high, then low again! So don't worry yet!


----------



## 291

I got my high this morning, any idea on when to expect a peak, and when we should BD? should we take this as day 1 of a pos OPK if using the SMEP 3 days (break) 1 day system?
Peak is due CD 20, (based on last month), today is CD 16.


----------



## Maxie

Hi!
Don't know much about the smep system. We tried to bd every other day from first high, then every peak and the last high, looks like your still on for a day 20 peak! Excited?


----------



## fxforbabyb

i do the same, every other on high days, then every day on peak days. I believe its pretty close to the smep plan


----------



## 291

Thanks ladies! Very excited... armed with pre-seed as of today found a store that has it :) 

Oh the things we try lol.

Hoping this is my month! 6th cycle lucky hopefully :D


----------



## SeeingDouble

For those of you with a second-hand monitor, did you rest it before your period, or only when you went to use it for the first time? I'm spotting today, so AF should be full force tonight. I'm planning on resetting in the AM.


----------



## 291

SeeingDouble said:


> For those of you with a second-hand monitor, did you rest it before your period, or only when you went to use it for the first time? I'm spotting today, so AF should be full force tonight. I'm planning on resetting in the AM.

I got mine SH. I did a full re-set. Though when it turned on it said CD 99. So not sure if they all do that, or she had not used it for that long.
I set mine the morning of CD 6, as it arrived on CD 5. 
I used an OPK stick to reset it, as my test sticks arrived on CD 8. 
First test then on CD 9, 10, 12,13 15, 16. High showed on 16.


----------



## wannabenewmum

Hi guys can I barge in:D I am using my monitor second cycle, first cycle peak on cd 11 this cycle still yet to get a peak and I am on cd 15 but I ad a boo boo this morning and dropped my stick down the loo :( obviously Peed as it happens so missed my fmu 
What I wanna no do you think this Will mess my cycle up completely I noticed my cervix is really high this morning :/ and now. Am worried I gone and missed my bloody peak :/ 
As u can see from my temps in sig that they are not reliable


----------



## discoangel

Hi i am on my first month of using the monitor. I find it really useful im on day 12 today. I was using the sticks before but in 4 cycles never got a smile face. So bought a second hand monitor. Im so hoping for a peak any day now. (fingers crossed) if not im going to make an appointment with my gp.


----------



## Maxie

Good luck! I didn't peak til cd21, so don't panic yet


----------



## 291

CD 19 - high (still).
OPK digital - Smiley face (CD 18, late afternoon).
Temp rise this morning. 

Sigh....


----------



## Maxie

Ooh sounds like you might get your peak tomorrow


----------



## JasperGold

Well I got my peak today Yay! I have been trying to temp too but my sleeping pattern is all over the place. So I'm not sure If the chart will tell me anything. Using som ICs I have left over to test in the afternoon. I've gone from being very relaxed about everything and a it will happen when it happens attitude. To trying everything and anything to get my BFP!! Fx. 
My cycles are usually only 24 days long. Just hoping my LP is long enough.


----------



## JasperGold

Hey 291. That sounds like your close. Good luck!


----------



## JasperGold

Damn it, I meant I got my first high today! Getting a bit ahead of myself. :blush: but bd'd cd 9 and cd11(today) and will continue every day until I get a peak. And even if I don't get a peak I think we should be covered with every second day.


----------



## welshgem

JasperGold said:


> Damn it, I meant I got my first high today! Getting a bit ahead of myself. :blush: but bd'd cd 9 and cd11(today) and will continue every day until I get a peak. And even if I don't get a peak I think we should be covered with every second day.

You might get your peak in a few days then hun. FX for you! Don't feel too pressured to bd everyday; I think the general consensus is that every other day during your high readings and every day you get a peak should suffice xx


----------



## JasperGold

Thanks. Yep think every second day and then every day during peak. Tried every day one or two cycles ago and just ended up tired and took the fun out of it. Every second day is enough for me!!


----------



## JasperGold

I was wondering does anyone get ovulation pains or cramps? And if so do they correspond to what your monitor says (highs/peaks). The last two cycles I have been getting dull cramps both sides a couple of days before ov and then on and off up until AF really. I don't know if it was always like this. I think I'm too aware of every little thing that is going on with my body now.


----------



## SeeingDouble

I am so excited to wake up tomorrow and use my monitor!! I usually ovulate around CD10/11 so I'm hoping I get a peak by the weekend! How's everyone doing tonight? Who is past ovulation? Anyone getting close to test day? GL ladies!!


----------



## Maxie

I'm out, after 3 days of spotting AF finally got me. Will be setting the monitor to cd1 in the morning....
Trying to control my urge to scream why me! Or more appropriately: when's our turn! Seriously fed up of the continuos rollercoaster, can't take it anymore!


----------



## SeeingDouble

Maxie said:


> I'm out, after 3 days of spotting AF finally got me. Will be setting the monitor to cd1 in the morning....
> Trying to control my urge to scream why me! Or more appropriately: when's our turn! Seriously fed up of the continuos rollercoaster, can't take it anymore!

Oh, no!! So sorry Maxie!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## fxforbabyb

Maxie said:


> I'm out, after 3 days of spotting AF finally got me. Will be setting the monitor to cd1 in the morning....
> Trying to control my urge to scream why me! Or more appropriately: when's our turn! Seriously fed up of the continuos rollercoaster, can't take it anymore!

:hugs:
I totally understand, had a complete breakdown last week when AF showed up. Never really knew how hard it would be to get pregnant, noboby really tells you that your chances are so slim every month. And it seems everyone around you is getting pregnant but you :growlmad: Just have to pick yourself up and keep going. I know not the best of advice but I'm not ready to give up yet, either should you.


----------



## Maxie

Thanks guys, glad I'm not alone. Hopefully that's my negativity over with, next cycle here we come! Onwards and upwards, better buy some more sticks!


----------



## welshgem

Maxie said:


> I'm out, after 3 days of spotting AF finally got me. Will be setting the monitor to cd1 in the morning....
> Trying to control my urge to scream why me! Or more appropriately: when's our turn! Seriously fed up of the continuos rollercoaster, can't take it anymore!

Aww Maxie, I feel your pain. We've been trying for years now and everyone around me is having babies except me! CD20 today so AF is due in roughly 6 days for me xx


----------



## JasperGold

Sorry to hear the witch got you Maxie! I hate the feeling of having no control over your own body. You do everything right and still it doesn't happen. It's so frustrating. Just don't give up! If your not in you cant win! That's what I think. The first couple of days of your cycle are the worst I find. Between AF and feeling emotional but you Will be back in the saddle in no time :D


----------



## 291

No peaks, but temp spike on CD 20.
Waiting......waiting........waiting......bored.....waiting....yawn....waiting.


----------



## Maxie

Ooh you might get your peak tomorrow then!


----------



## SeeingDouble

So, I have to admit I thought I would jump right to high, but yesterday and today were both low. I know that it's early, but with short cycles and projected O this weekend, I figured it would still go right to high! We'll see what tomorrow brings! My temps are very low, I'm worried that they are too low. I temp vaginally and it was 96.91 yesterday and 96.72 today. I moved my temp time back this month to 0530, and had to test a little early today at 0430. When I was temping orally my pre-O temps were around 96.3-96.4 (temping at 0630), so maybe that's just my normal? I had chalked it up to me sleeping with my mouth open and the AC on. I was running a low fever on and off last month at this point, but the two temps I did get were 97.5 and 97.06 while on Percoset. So, do any of you ladies know whether these temps should be concerning?


----------



## JasperGold

I got my peak today!! First one ever!! CD 14. I wasn't sure i would get a peak as it's my first cycle trying. I've started taking b vits this cycle to try and lengthen my LP. I'm a little worried its too short at 10 days. Has anyone else tried these? FX things will work out this cycle. 
Sorry Seeing Double I'm no help with Temps. I'm temping myself but not even sure if I'm doing it right. But I thought because of my short cycles I would get a peak earlier too but not till cd 14! So hang in there you'll get it.


----------



## JasperGold

I got my peak today!! First one ever!! CD 14. I wasn't sure i would get a peak as it's my first cycle trying. I've started taking b vits this cycle to try and lengthen my LP. I'm a little worried its too short at 10 days. Has anyone else tried these? FX things will work out this cycle. 
Sorry Seeing Double I'm no help with Temps. I'm temping myself but not even sure if I'm doing it right. But I thought because of my short cycles I would get a peak earlier too but not till cd 14! So hang in there you'll get it. :dust:


----------



## SeeingDouble

Congrats, Jasper!! Make sure you BD tonight, tomorrow, and the next day!! FXed!!


----------



## JasperGold

Well one of my oldest friends called over last night and told me she was expecting. She's only 7 weeks gone but she had to tell me as we are going away together this weekend and I would notice she's not drinking or smoking. Obviously I am delighted for her but I am frustrated with my situation. They only started trying and BAM! And here I am everything supposed to be in "normal" working order and 7-8 cycles later nothing. Gggrrrr. Anyway just wanted to get that off my chest. 

On a brighter note,second peak today! It's lucky I am away for the weekend myself and DH need a break from BD :D 
When to we start counting the DPO ?


----------



## Maxie

Great news on your peaks! So frustrating seeing other couples easily concieve!! But just think how great it will be if you get lucky this month, your kids will be so close in age!!! I counted second peak day as 1dpo. You should expect a high next then lows I think


----------



## SeeingDouble

On what day did you ladies start getting High readings, and how many?? I'm still getting lows when FF predicts I will O this weekend. :/


----------



## Maxie

I've heard it often gives 3 highs before peaks. Mine was longer, 5 I think. I've heard of people going straight from low to peak tho, so don't worry


----------



## JasperGold

Hi SeeingDouble. I got three days high before my peak so maybe you will get your high tomorrow. FX


----------



## JasperGold

And I got my first high cd 11.


----------



## SeeingDouble

I got my first high today!!! Hubs was even more excited than me bec I told him no self-love this week while waiting on ovulation. Lol!! Really hoping I get a peak in the next couple days!! How is everyone doing? Any testing yet?


----------



## fxforbabyb

SeeingDouble said:


> I got my first high today!!! Hubs was even more excited than me bec I told him no self-love this week while waiting on ovulation. Lol!! Really hoping I get a peak in the next couple days!! How is everyone doing? Any testing yet?

on CD12 still on low, just waiting for a high or peak. GL with :sex: lol


----------



## welshgem

SeeingDouble said:


> I got my first high today!!! Hubs was even more excited than me bec I told him no self-love this week while waiting on ovulation. Lol!! Really hoping I get a peak in the next couple days!! How is everyone doing? Any testing yet?

Yay for the high!! To answer your previous post, I had 4 High readings this cycle before I got my peak. 

My AF is due tomorrow and whilst I'm hoping that it doesn't show at all, I could do without it appearing whilst travelling to London tomorrow! AF is always so painful for me, it's the last thing I need when I'm on a course all day.


----------



## SeeingDouble

Welsh, FXed for you!!! Have a safe trip!! 

I got a peak today, after just one high! Time to BD!!!


----------



## fxforbabyb

CD 14 and i finally get a high, was starting to get worried, time to start :sex:


swim little:spermy: swim lol


----------



## SeeingDouble

GL, FX!!! I'm on my second peak, no temp rise this AM, and OPKs are still pretty positive. Lucky for me, DH got an unexpected day off, so we are determined to make a baby today! ;)


----------



## welshgem

Good luck ladies! 

No AF for me so far today but had a tiny pink tinge when I wiped earlier so I'm guessing it'll show up tomorrow. I'm not too surprised; we barely had chance to bd this cycle!


----------



## Maxie

I'm on cycle 2 with cbfm, cd8 and its not asking me to test yet. My peak first cycle was cd21. Anyone know when it'll start asking for tests?


----------



## fxforbabyb

Maxie said:


> I'm on cycle 2 with cbfm, cd8 and its not asking me to test yet. My peak first cycle was cd21. Anyone know when it'll start asking for tests?

On my first cycle using the monitor, i didn't get a peak till CD19. This is also my second cycle and it didnt ask for a test until CD10.

GL Maxie, hopefully this will be our cycle!!:thumbup:


----------



## Maxie

Thanks! I have a couple more days til I start weeing on sticks again! Lol. What cd are you on?


----------



## fxforbabyb

Maxie said:


> Thanks! I have a couple more days til I start weeing on sticks again! Lol. What cd are you on?

I'm on CD16 and hit high on CD14.


----------



## Maxie

It asked me this morning, cd9, and I got a high! A strong one too from looking at the stick! Will bd tonight. Fearing a peak tomorrow tho n hubby's away with work tomorrow night :( could bd in the morn but then it's twice in 24hrs, which I've heard is bad for sperm quality! Grrr it's never straight forwards is it!


----------



## fxforbabyb

Finally hit the peak!!!!!!
bring on the :spermy::spermy: lol

Have a good day girls :happydance:


----------



## SeeingDouble

YAY!!! Catch that egg!!! GL girls!!!


----------



## Maxie

fxforbabyb said:


> Finally hit the peak!!!!!!
> bring on the :spermy::spermy: lol
> 
> Have a good day girls :happydance:

Fab! Have fun!!


----------



## JasperGold

Hi Ladies how is everyone getting on? I'm in the depths of the TTW and I feel like I'm going mad. Symptom spotting is out of control and I'm swinging from thinking all signs point to pregnancy to being convinced AF is on her way!! Ugh the roller coaster. I am on 8DPO I have a short LP so AF due in three days. Have had twinges and light cramps since O. I've been very gassey (TMI) and my BBs have been tender on the sides on and off, I also have have a mouth ulcer, oh I don't know. :wacko: At least with the CBFM I know I BD at the right times. Now I just have to wait. Which I'm not very good at. Hope everyone is doing well. Anybody testing soon? :dust:


----------



## Maxie

Oh it's horrible isn't it! N there's nothing u can do but wait now! I'm waiting to o so a lot longer to go before waiting to test. Good luck though!


----------



## welshgem

Hi ladies! How's it going? JasperGold - did AF show?

I'm on CD7 of my 2nd cycle using the CBFM and have had two high readings so far. I predict I'll get my peak on Saturday just when I'm in bridesmaid duties all day and not able to bd!


----------



## JasperGold

welshgem said:


> Hi ladies! How's it going? JasperGold - did AF show?
> 
> I'm on CD7 of my 2nd cycle using the CBFM and have had two high readings so far. I predict I'll get my peak on Saturday just when I'm in bridesmaid duties all day and not able to bd!

Hey. Yup the old witch showed right on time :(. Any ho I was pissed for a while but I'm over it now and ready for another shot!! I've decided to try acupuncture as well. If anything it is supposed to be relaxing which is what I need to start doing. I can get a little wound up. So cycle day 2 and low :D


----------



## Maxie

JasperGold said:


> welshgem said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! How's it going? JasperGold - did AF show?
> 
> I'm on CD7 of my 2nd cycle using the CBFM and have had two high readings so far. I predict I'll get my peak on Saturday just when I'm in bridesmaid duties all day and not able to bd!
> 
> Hey. Yup the old witch showed right on time :(. Any ho I was pissed for a while but I'm over it now and ready for another shot!! I've decided to try acupuncture as well. If anything it is supposed to be relaxing which is what I need to start doing. I can get a little wound up. So cycle day 2 and low :DClick to expand...

 Good plan, think ill join you. Not got my peak yet, still in highs. Thinking acupuncture could destress me, I'm obsessive right now, and also very pessimistic! Not good.


----------



## wannabenewmum

Hi guys third cycle of TTc to with cbfm 9th cycle in total now I turned monitor on pervious day cd 2 now on 7 it asked for a stick and I got my first high anyone else ever get a high first time inserting stick I on first cycle got a peak on cd 11 sec cycle didn't get a peak ??? Any ideas 
Fyi cm is quite moist can't say if its sticky or not :/


----------



## Maxie

I'm the same! First cycle, asked for sticks from day 6, highs from 13. Second cycle, asked for stick on day 8, went straight to high, day 17 n still on a high. Come on peak I'm ready!!


----------



## wannabenewmum

Ahhh so chances r I will still have to wait for my peak bloody TTc is hard work :)


----------



## Maxie

Isn't it just! I peaked day 21 last time, so hoping for a peak in next few days....


----------



## JasperGold

Well guys, I'm taking a break from TTC for a little while not sure how long right now. I started Acupuncture on Thursday which I loved and we are starting on relaxing me. She said there was no way I would conceive being as wound up as I am. Not just about getting preg. I am a worrier by nature so have to deal with that. She has given me some herbs and has advised not to try when I am taking them. Just for one cycle. Then I got a call for my GP to tell me that my second smear in 6 months still has abnormal cells and I have to have a procedure to get rid of these cells. I am in the process of sorting an appointment so I don't know how long I have to wait before we can start ttc again. So just a bit pissed off. And I've undone all the good work of the acupuncture :). Anyway I'll still follow you guys and see how you all get on. GL x


----------



## Maxie

JasperGold said:


> Well guys, I'm taking a break from TTC for a little while not sure how long right now. I started Acupuncture on Thursday which I loved and we are starting on relaxing me. She said there was no way I would conceive being as wound up as I am. Not just about getting preg. I am a worrier by nature so have to deal with that. She has given me some herbs and has advised not to try when I am taking them. Just for one cycle. Then I got a call for my GP to tell me that my second smear in 6 months still has abnormal cells and I have to have a procedure to get rid of these cells. I am in the process of sorting an appointment so I don't know how long I have to wait before we can start ttc again. So just a bit pissed off. And I've undone all the good work of the acupuncture :). Anyway I'll still follow you guys and see how you all get on. GL x

In sorry to hear your news. How are you feeling? You never know, might be quite refreshing to have a month off and relax about it. You could be back after a month, nice n relaxed n bingo it happens! Good luck!


----------



## Seli

I actually NTNP, but recently I change into TTC. And thinking to buy CBFM. Is it the right step to start TTC?


----------



## Maxie

Seli said:


> I actually NTNP, but recently I change into TTC. And thinking to buy CBFM. Is it the right step to start TTC?

I like it, it's easy to use and gives me some sense of control. On second cycle, no bfp yet but I've heard a lot of good stories from it! So my fingers are crossed!


----------



## wannabenewmum

Seli said:


> I actually NTNP, but recently I change into TTC. And thinking to buy CBFM. Is it the right step to start TTC?

I used it last time in 2010 and got pregnant first time this time it's taking longer but I think that's just my cycle being awkward


----------



## Maxie

How's everyone getting on? I've been on highs for ages now. Cd20 and no peak yet. Peaked cd21 last month do here's hoping!


----------



## wannabenewmum

I am cd 10 still high, I just can't wait to peak at least the peeing on sticks can stop for a few days, 
Can I ask how often everyone's :sex: , we been doing smep this month so gonna be every other day til peak then every day for 3 days :/


----------



## Maxie

We're the same. Every other, then every day for 3 days once peaked. IF peak, heard lots of people don't on first or second month. Not sure why. I keep checking the sticks after, looking for a second dark line, but nothing yet


----------



## SeeingDouble

Well, AF got me so I am back to CD1 with the monitor. FXed for a BFP this month!! I think we will be trying the SMEP plan... my High snuck up on me, and I only had one before my Peak last month. Hoping the monitor will give me a little more heads up on cycle 2!!


----------



## Maxie

Good luck seeing double. I'm cd22 and still no peak. Been on highs for 15 days now! Grrr. If I don't peak I won't know when I I'd or when af is due... Damn this ttc is hard sometimes!


----------



## SeeingDouble

Maxie, you're not backing up w temps or opks? This is gonna be my last month temping, because it makes me crazy. Hope you get your peak soon!! FXed!!


----------



## Maxie

SeeingDouble said:


> Maxie, you're not backing up w temps or opks? This is gonna be my last month temping, because it makes me crazy. Hope you get your peak soon!! FXed!!

No, just the cbfm. I've got opks, but not been using them, cbfm worked so well last time I hadn't felt the need. Plus I usually get really sore bbs around 3dpo, which would let me know. They feel really full but not sore at the mo.
Considered temping, but think it'll be too stressful for me.
Just want out bfp now!!!!!


----------



## Maxie

Cd26 n first high! Shame we'll only be able to bd today and Tuesday, work commitments! Always the worse timing!! Almost didn't bother testing as thought from bbs I'd already od a couple of days ago. So don't give up!!


----------



## SeeingDouble

Quick questions, ladies... 

I forgot to use my CBFM on CD6 and again on CD8. Now I'm CD11, and it's still reading low when this was my first PEAK with ovulation on CD12. The sticks looks like it should at least be a high, the LH line is darker than my high reading last month, and the estrogen line is definitely lighter. It looks just like the stick from CD11 last month, so I fully expected it to be a peak. Did I really mess up my readings that bad by skipping those two early days?? IDK what to make of the whole cycle now... pretty sure I'm about to ovulate (using OPKs still) but do I need to reset the monitor again next month? Also, my sticks expire next month, and I've noticed the dye is leaving the testing area looking cloudy. I wonder if that's from the age of the dye...


----------



## wannabenewmum

Ooo I dunno Hun I I'd peak my first time on cd 11 sec in cd17 third cd 19 but I missed cd 6 this time and had a boob on cd 15, 
The only thing I su say is I was told by a friend the cbfm sticks can't be read like a normal opk not sure hw true it is though


----------



## Maxie

To anyone doubting the cbfm. We've been ttc sine June 2012, this is the second cycle on cbfm. My cycles are odd, I got loads highs, figured its missed my peak. Almost didn't bother testing as was getting annoyed by number of sticks used. Tested anyway and it was a peak! So we bd. couldn't bd on the second peak or last high. 2 weeks later and we have a bfp!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wouldn't have bd then if it wasn't for the cbfm. Stick with it!!


----------



## SeeingDouble

Congrats!!!!


----------

